

Heroku's current network issues and Engine Yards tweets. Hmmmm... - robeastham

Is it just me or does it seem a little bit of a coincidence that there's a volley of tweets publicising Engine Yards new Heroku migration tool at pretty much exactly the same time that Heroku is experiencing major network trouble....? I'm not suggesting dirty tricks, but it certainly looks like someone at Engine Yard has noticed Heroku's uncharacteristic downtime and seized the opportunity for a bit of ad-hoc marketing via Twitter.<p>Don't worry Heroku I still love ya but I hope you get things sorted out soon it's 4.30am here and I need to deploy before getting some shut eye.
======
kposehn
Savvy marketing on the part of EngineYard, but I'm not leaving heroku either
:)

